# rezepte Herringe



## blubber14 (12. Januar 2014)

Halloo habt Ihr villeicht ein paar Rezepte ?


Gruß Justin Stark


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...RID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=hering,+rezept&sa=Suche


----------



## GeorgeB (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

Gib doch mal die Worte "Hering" und "Rezept" in die Board-Suchfunktion ein, und lies dich durch die Ergebnisse. Da findest du Unmengen an Rezepten. Wenn du sie in dein Google-Suchfenster eingibst, passiert das Gleiche. 

Wenn du dann konkrete Fragen zu dem ein oder anderen Rezept hast, hilft man dir hier bestimmt gerne.

Edith merkt an: Sorry, der Motzerator war schneller. Trotz seines hohen Alters.


----------



## blubber14 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

bei mir geht der link nicht hat jemand rezepte ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263468
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91392
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1939250


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (25. März 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

Ich öffne das Thema noch einmal... Zu Sauren Heringen gibt es hier viele gute Rezepte. Ich würde aber gern etwas mit Salzhering probieren. Wie stellt man den genau her. Bisher habe ich die Fische immer für 3 Tage in Salz gelegt, dann die Gräte entfernt und dann im Essig "sauer" gemacht und weiter verarbeitet. Gern aber würde ich direkt den Salzhering verarbeiten und als solchen essen. Perfekt wäre es, wenn das Rezept so einfach wäre, dass ich die Fischlein gleich an der Küste geschuppt und ausgenommen ins Salz lege. Aber wie genau und wie lange? Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Leng_Sucher (31. März 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

Hallo Kaulsdorfer. Ich mache das "Einlegen in Salz" immer sofort oben am Wasser. Ist eigentlich ganz leicht und das Ergebnis Jahr für Jahr perfekt. Ich nehme einen 15 Liter (Farbeimer) oder welchen du auch immer zum Einlegen parat hast. In diesen gehen locker 70-90 Heringe rein, je nach Größe... Du nimmst grobes Meersalz, am besten hast du mehrere Tüten je 1 kg oder eine 5 kg-Tüte, allerdings brauchst du niemals 5 Kg für einen Eimer. Dann befüllst du den Eimer Lage für Lage mit den geschlachteten, ausgenommenen und geschuppten Heringen. Immer eine Lage Hering, dann großzügig das grobe Meersalz drüber streuen. Dabei keine Angst und nicht zu zimperlich mit der Salzmenge. Einfach solange streuen bis die Herings-Lage praktisch bedeckt ist, dann neue Heringe drauf usw.! Wie gesagt, wir machen ca. 80-90 Heringe / Eimer, dann ist er gut dreiviertel gefüllt. Danach zu hause oder sofort noch einen Teller (oder was anderes zum beschweren) drauf, weil sonst die Heringe im entstehenden Sud oben schwimmen würden und dies ist nicht gewollt. Nach ca. 5-6 Wochen kühler dunkler Lagerung (Keller o. Erdbrunnen) kannst du die ersten Heringe entnehmen. Je nach Salzgehalt wässere ich sie dann 1 max 2 Tage in frischem Wasser. Dann kannst du mit dem Verarbeiten oder Zubereiten des Salzherings starten. Mein Favorit: von Hand Entgräten, Filets häuten und dann in Zwiebel-Apfel-Sahne-Soße mit Lorbeer und Piment zu Pellkartoffeln! LECKAAA...!! #6


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (31. März 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

Vielen Dank! Das klingt doch super. Heißt also, dass ich nicht alle Heringe auf einmal entnehmen muss, ja? Wie lange bleiben die längstens gut im Eimer? Ich bin schon so aufgeregt! Jetzt muss er nur noch 2 Wochen da bleiben (fahre am 11.4. nach Rostock).


----------



## Leng_Sucher (31. März 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

Absolut korrekt! Das ist an Salzhering das Gute, dass du nämlich nicht alle entnehmen musst, sondern nur so viel, wie gebraucht wird. Mir reichen für eine gut gefüllte Schüssel Sahne-Hering für 4 Personen locker 10 Stück. Dann hast du 20 Filets, die noch etwas klein geschnitten werden! Das langt locker zusammen mit der Sahne, Zwiebeln und Äpfeln für 4 Esser. Die Zeit der Haltbarkeit hab ich noch nie überschritten. Ich würde schätzen, dass ich die Heringe aus dem Eimer über einen Zeitraum von ca. 3 Monaten entnommen habe, bis sie aufgebraucht waren. Also keine Sorge, sie verderben nicht so schnell, vorausgesetzt natürlich eine kühle dunkle Lagerung des Eimers. Bin am Donnerstag (3.April) das erste mal in Stralsund auf Herings-Jagd! Aber keine Sorge, wenn du am 11.4. fährst, ist seehr seehr sicher noch Hering vor Ort! Also gutes Gelingen mit dem Salz... nur Mut und Petri Herings-Heil!|wavey:


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (31. März 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

Vielen Dank und fette Beute!


----------



## Michael.S (31. März 2014)

*AW: rezepte Herringe*

Nicht unbedingt ein Rezept ,ich filetiere die Heringe und dann werden sie auf einem Rost geräuchert


----------

